# BWV 1006 Prelude on a strat



## Bachololic (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi, Here is my latest transcription of one of JS Bach's most iconic violin pieces BWV 1006 Prelude, played on a strat. I hope you enjoy it. If you do, please like and subscribe. Thanks


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Fantastic playing Bachololic.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Wonderful! 

Thank you for this thread and video.


----------



## Bachololic (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks Mokolo and Greco, Glad you enjoyed it.

Chris


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Great playing! 

At times, it reminded me of "Eugene's Trick Bag" from _Crossroads_!


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Fantastic!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

As always an enjoyable listen.
One of my favorite Bach pieces that gets played on guitar.
the Strat & pick gives it a different character.

Looks like you may be using hybrid picking at some points as well...

Cool.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Dude that was awesome. amazing arrangement and playing of course. Hope to chat soon. 

Your sweep and alt picking is so fast and precise. Good stuff.


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

Been listening to your version and comparing it to others. A much more relaxed arrangement than others which gives it an almost sleepy country sound. Very nice.


----------



## Bachololic (Jan 27, 2014)

SWLABR said:


> Great playing!
> 
> Thanks SWLABR.
> 
> At times, it reminded me of "Eugene's Trick Bag" from _Crossroads_!


HNG^%$



SaucyJack said:


> Fantastic!


Thanks SaucyJack



zontar said:


> As always an enjoyable listen.
> One of my favorite Bach pieces that gets played on guitar.
> the Strat & pick gives it a different character.
> 
> ...


Thanks Zontar. It's fun to do with the pick. I'm using m and i quite a bit. If there's a pinch and then a higher melody note, it forces you to do that.



sambonee said:


> Dude that was awesome. amazing arrangement and playing of course. Hope to chat soon.
> 
> Your sweep and alt picking is so fast and precise. Good stuff.


Thanks Sean, glad you liked it.



Xelebes said:


> Been listening to your version and comparing it to others. A much more relaxed arrangement than others which gives it an almost sleepy country sound. Very nice.


Thanks Xelebes


----------

